# Teich vor Enten und Fischreiher schützen



## Wurzelbert (14. Apr. 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie schützt ihr Euren Teich und die Fische vor __ Enten und __ Fischreiher?
Ich habe Ösenschrauben in die Platten am Teich gedübelt und wollte nun Angelschnur zickzackförmig über den Teich spannen. Dann können (hoffentlich) die Enten nicht mehr auf dem Wasser landen. Für den __ Reiher spanne ich Angelschnur in 40 cm Höhe um den Teich.

Wie wehrt Ihr diese Tiere ab?


----------



## koilady (14. Apr. 2018)

Ich habe viele künstliche Wildenten ( die meisten sind männliche und nur eine weibliche) im Schwimmteich schwimmen. Bis jetzt hat es funktioniert und ich denke, wenn lebende Wildenten vorbeifliegen, das sie glauben, das der Teich schon besetzt ist. Die künstlichen Wildenten gibt es zur Zeit auch in den Billig Geschäften um ein paar Euro. Sieht richtig gut aus und es gefällt mir den man glaubt wirklich das seien echte __ Enten weil sie sich ja im Wasser bewegen.
Was in Zukunft ist, weiß ich nicht.....Ich habe keine Fische im Teich, will aber auch keine Wildenten im Teich haben wegen der Zerkarien!


----------



## Wurzelbert (14. Apr. 2018)

So schwimmendes Plastikzeugs finde ich jetzt nicht so doll. Habe erst mal die Schnüre gespannt. Da können die __ Enten nicht mehr auf dem Wasser landen.


----------



## teichinteressent (15. Apr. 2018)

Was gefällt dir an __ Enten nicht?

Ich hatte letztes Jahr ein Paar, die kamen regelmäßig früh und abends vorbei. Dieses Jahr leider nicht mehr.
Die Katze saß am Teichrand und konnte nichts ausrichten. 

Für die __ Reiher habe in nur außen herum an Pfählen für Stromzäune Sehne in 25 und 50 cm Höhe  gespannt und Ruhe ist.


----------



## Wurzelbert (15. Apr. 2018)

Unser Teich ist zu klein für __ Enten. Die haben alles kaputt gemacht. Pflanzen rausgerissen und in ihrem Gefieder Fischleich mitgeschleppt. So hatten wir auf einmal Wildfische in unserem Teich. Wildfische sind nicht schlimm, dennoch bei unserer Teichgröße muß man schon auf die Anzahl der Fische achten.


----------



## Eva-Maria (15. Apr. 2018)

... wir haben 2 Wildkameras aufgehängt, nachdem uns im letzten ´Jahr diverse Fische totgebissen, ca. 5 m neben dem Teich,
jeden Morgen 1, präsentiert wurden. Es war tatsächlich 1 Katze, die dann auch im hohen Bogen 1x im Wasser landete.
Für __ Reiher & Co. haben wir 'Reiherschreck' stehen, kommt was geflogen, gibt es 'ne ordentliche Dusche!


----------



## koilady (15. Apr. 2018)

Ich hatte früher auch in meinen anderen Schwimmteich Wildenten. Ich hatte mich richtig darüber gefreut. Sie watschelten dann sogar mit ihren Jungen in den Teich. Es war wirklich pure Freude denen zuzuschauen. Aber jetzt kommts! Dann im Sommer als ich baden ging, hatte ich immer wieder am ganzen Körper so einen Pustelausschlag. Bin lange nicht draufgekommen warum. Dann habe ich mal nur bei den  Teichpflanzen  was gesäubert und ich hatte wieder diesen Ausschlag aber nur bei den Händen soweit ich im Wasser war. Jedesmal wenn ich den Ausschlag hatte hat das umso mehr weh getan, von mal zu mal mehr Schmerzen.
Dann endlich bin ich draufgekommen, das mir die Wildenten Zerkarien in den Schwimmteich gebracht haben ! Jedesmal wenn ich mit dem Wasser in Berührung kam, bohrten sich diese Viecher in meine Haut und mein Körper reagierte immer allergischer darauf.
Darum achte ich sehr darauf bei meinen neuen Schwimmteich, das da keine Wildenten landen.

Weiß jemand, ob diese Zerkarien von der UVC auch getötet werden ? ( Hatte im anderen Teich keine ) Ich denke schon, aber es wird halt die Frage sein, wenn diese Zerkarien im Pflanzenteich sind, ob die jemals durch die UVC mitschwimmen, diese Viecher werden denke ich sich bei den Pflanzen festsaugen ...


----------



## Wurzelbert (15. Apr. 2018)

@Eva-Maria: Bei uns lagen auch schon Fische tot am Teichrand, z.T. ohne Kopf. Ich hatte auch eine Katze im Verdacht. Auch deshalb, weil ich zuvor an der selben Stelle eine gesehen hatte.


----------



## Wurzelbert (15. Apr. 2018)

@koilady: Das hört sich ja ekelhaft an.


----------



## koilady (15. Apr. 2018)

Ja das ist es und es tut auch sehr weh, als wenn dich unendlich viele Insekten gestochen hätten...


----------



## teichinteressent (16. Apr. 2018)

UVC scheint zu klappen.
Lies mal hier: http://www.teichbau-profi.de/199/zerkarien-dermatitis.html


----------



## krallowa (16. Apr. 2018)

Hui,
aber ne ordentliche UVC die da benötigt wird:
Zitat: "Bei einer Pumpleistung von 10.000 l/h ist mit einer UV-C-Lampe von 400-500 Watt Nennleistung bei klarem Wasser zu rechnen."
Bei trübem Wasser noch mehr Leistung nötig.
Also eine sehr teure Art die Biester los zu werden.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Tottoabs (16. Apr. 2018)

krallowa schrieb:


> Zitat: "Bei einer Pumpleistung von 10.000 l/h ist mit einer UV-C-Lampe von 400-500 Watt Nennleistung bei klarem Wasser zu rechnen."
> Bei trübem Wasser noch mehr Leistung nötig.


Jain.
Je mehr Leistung die Pumpe, desto schneller strömt das Wasser an der UV-C Lampe lang, desto mehr Watt benötigt man. Bei weniger Wassergeschwindigkeit benötigt man auch weniger Watt. Dauer dann natürlich auch länger alle zu erwischen schätze ich mal. Wenn das Wasser zu langsam ist und der Teich sehr groß, dann vermehren die sich schneller als man die abtöteten.


----------

